# Can I get a 10 year visa to China within Singapore as a US citizen?



## qix (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi there, i'm looking to spend some months touring some of Asia, ideally based out of Singapore (my girlfriend is working with a PR out there) but traveling to neighboring countries in Asia during that time, including China. I don't want to commit to a fixed itinerary just yet though, and would like to decide when I'm in Singapore. Does anyone know whether or not the Chinese Visa Center in Singapore would allow a 10 year visa to a US citizen already abroad looking to visit China? Or is that typically only given out when applying from within the US?

And incidentally, do you think that leaving Singapore for a few weeks, then returning for a month or more, and repeating would have immigration there give me a hard time the 2nd or third time around?


----------

